# Yet another HVLP comparison



## tblake1984 (Mar 12, 2015)

I have been looking at HVLP sprayers again, and again, and again and I cannot for the life of me make a decision. A few weeks ago I thought I was pretty settled on the Earlex HV5500 but now I am looking at the Wagner Flexio 890. I am hoping someone may be able to shed some light on these two units and which one is better for (A) a beginner, and (B) spraying all different types of finishes from latex interior paint to stain to primer… I really need something that can do it all as home renovation doesn't stop at building furniture and cabinets.

So far, the P/C list for each unit is as follows :

*Wagner Flexio 890*

Pros :
Self contained package - everything packs up inside the turbine case (will stay dust free)
Comes with two guns with different nozzles
Significantly cheaper
Reviews are confident in its ability to spray unthinned paints
Very positive reviews (4.5 stars on Amazon)

Cons :
Plastic, plastic, plastic (looks like a toy)
Looks like it uses a proprietary gun hookup so only Wagner guns can be used (although they are cheap)
Reviews state that cleanup isn't as straightforward as other setups

*Earlex HV5500*

Pros :
Industrial looking build quality. Metal gun and non-proprietary turbine hookup
Very positive reviews (4.5 stars on Amazon)
650 watt turbine (Wagner doesn't state the spec on the Flexio 890)
Add-on nozzles for the gun are affordable
Reviews state that cleanup is very easy

Cons :
$100 more expensive
Latex paints must be thinned
Non-self contained storage (will be stored in my shop so wood dust is a concern)

Right now, the biggest con I have against the Wagner is simply it's brand name. I have a bad memory of my dad drop-kicking one of their first sprayers across the yard in the early 90's - since then, I have had a bad vibe about anything Wagner (I know Earlex was purchased by Wagner a couple years ago as well). Any suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated; I have a feeling that it may come down to a coin toss.

Tim


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Tim,
I recently purchased the Earlex HV5500. I can't compare it to the Wagner, but if you go the Earlex route, I found that Woodwerks a good deal on it. I paid $299, no tax, shipped free, and it was on my doorstep 4 days after I ordered. It came with both the 2.0 and 1.5 needles, the separate cleaning kit, the DVD, and 10 strainers. The cleaning kit and the additional needle, which I needed anyways, sold it for me.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

It sounds like you are just getting into spraying. Do you have a compressor? If so I would recommend starting with a gravity feed HVLP conversion gun. Even the cheapest gravity feed gun will lay down a beautiful finish. I have three that range in price from $15-100, and they all work great. Considering the minimal cost, you could abandon the "all-in-one" theory and dedicate a gun to furniture finishing. My lacquer gun only sprays lacquer. If I have to spray latex, I use an airless.

Really it depends on the size of the project. If you want to paint some latex trim, then a gravity feed gun will work fine (use a 2 mm needle and cap set) but if you want to paint your house an airless will be more efficient. 
By the way you could buy an airless AND a gravity feed HVLP conversion gun for the same price as a turbine HVLP. 
Good luck with whatever you decide. Having a spraying system is fantastic, and I use mine on projects large and small. I already had a mid sized compressor for running brad nailers and filling up tires etc, so for me a compressor driven gun made good sense.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

If your concern is latex paint, they are equal. For a "fine" finish with latex, it will be thinned in either system. If you want to paint exterior walls, the 890 will do a great job using the iSpray nozzle, if you want to paint furniture (latex is never the right choice) then you will be thinning it slightly and using the detail nozzle. It's not two guns, it's two nozzles.
The 5500 is the much better choice if your concern is quality of finish on trim, cabinetry and furniture, using stains, clear coats, lacquers and such. It comes with two needles at Woodwerks and at Woodcraft. 
The fact that Wagner now owns Earlex only means a couple of things. 1 - Earlex is now American made! That's right, we are the job creators. 2 - Earlex now has a bigger backing organization to work from. Providing us more money for R&D, marketing and infrastructure. It's all good at Earlex.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

5500 and call it a day …


----------



## tblake1984 (Mar 12, 2015)

Well it looks like the Earlex is the favorite here. I will indeed be using it for literally everything from interior latex spraying on walls to finishing furniture and cabinetry with primers, paints, and various finishes (lacquers and varnishes).

I do have a compressor but it is a little 6gal pancake compressor used mainly for my nail guns and blowing out the shop… I have read that using a conversion gun would quickly burn out a compressor like this.

Is it beneficial to pick up a second gun to dedicate for oil-based stuff?


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

You will do walls much faster with a roller than an HVLP gun. Just saying.


----------



## tblake1984 (Mar 12, 2015)

> You will do walls much faster with a roller than an HVLP gun. Just saying.
> 
> - dhazelton


True. But I hate painting… its my least enjoyable renovation task. If I get to use a cool tool to do it, I'll be a lot happier doing so.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I sold my HVLP 4 stage .. Why? I had a small trim job to do, and on a whim I bought a 2" foam roller, I put 'Flowtrol' in with my latex and did the job,,,, WOW it looked like, or better than spray.

I realized that I could get over $400 on CL for my sprayer and then get the router table I really needed.

My daughter in law is over the moon with the job I did on her house, I don't have overspray all over everything in my shop, win win.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not a sprayer expert. I do own or have own several spray setups. I have had a turbine HVLP, and airless and a few gravity feed HVLP guns.

I don't think you'll find a cheap setup up that does it all. Spraying is not the answer to all painting.


Click for weather forecast


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Actually for walls, the best tool I've found is this - http://www.homedepot.com/p/Wagner-9-in-Smart-SideKick-Multi-Room-Powered-Roller-System-0530010/204801788?MERCH=REC-_-NavPLPHorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-204801788-_-N


----------



## tblake1984 (Mar 12, 2015)

Im not saying that I am looking for a complete replacement to brushes and a roller… I need a spray system but I want one that is multipurpose. Thats all. I have a small shop and cannot afford the space for unidimensional tools (i.e., a hollow chisel mortiser - I would love to have one but can't justify it over my plunge router that I can also use for other tasks). If I am going to spend money and space on a new tool, I need it to be something that has multiple applications.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I had an Earlex and I sold it , why because the jobs I had never were worth the time spent to clean the gun afterward except once when I painted my garage. 
I bought a set of HVLP gravity feed spray guns at HF on sale for around $20.00 and I am very happy with them; less cleaning


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't understand why these guns would be less cleaning.



> I had an Earlex and I sold it , why because the jobs I had never were worth the time spent to clean the gun afterward except once when I painted my garage.
> I bought a set of HVLP gravity feed spray guns at HF on sale for around $20.00 and I am very happy with them; less cleaning
> 
> - b2rtch


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

I agree with Charles



> 5500 and call it a day …
> 
> - CharlesNeil


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't have the same model that Sam referred to, but my family (its been passed around the family for probably over a decade now) has a Wagner Power Roller that was probably around $100 at the time. That thing is makes painting walls infinitely easier, and the fact that its gone this long, being used in 4 different households, and is still kickin' is pretty good, I think.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I like new tools too, but stopping every two or three minutes to fill a spray cup would not be my idea of fun. And masking everything off when I can cut in with a two inch angled sash so easily seems silly. If you want it for furniture or cabinets or very detailed trim that's one thing. But to spray huge areas of wall with an HVLP is just a waste of time.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree that rolling an interior wall is best but I see no way you would be refilling the cup on an Earlex 5500 every 2 to 3 minutes!


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

I have the Earlex and it is well worth the price. When I was looking I was warned to stay away from "plastic" as some finishes my react with plastic. I have even sprayed Rustoleum with it.


----------



## nogeel (Jun 22, 2015)

I feel like it might be best for me to jump on this thread. I am in a similar boat as the original poster. I have a down stairs to paint (that includes a popcorn ceiling). My preference, particularly for the ceiling would be to spray instead of roll it. However, once this project is done, I would use it for my woodshop.

I have been looking at the Wagner Flexio 990 to help speed up the process, however the one thing I really don't like about it is it being a giant piece of plastic and only cost a little less than the 5500. If I am going to buy a sprayer then I want it to be something that will be worthwhile for my shop after this project is done. (And is sounds like most people swear by 5500 in their shop)

However, what I feel like I am reading here is if you're painting the inside of your house get something else? (which probably means getting the 990 particularly if the 5500 isn't going to speed things up). OR is than another option that could do both?

Is that right?


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Yep, the Harbor Freight HVLP spray guns are all any woodworker needs. I have been spraying paint as a hobbiest since about 1965 and have the older siphon feed Binks and DeVilbiss guns, four of them in fact. I wanted to try a HVLP gun on a project and bought me a Harbor Freight HVLP gun (http://www.harborfreight.com/20-oz-hvlp-gravity-feed-air-spray-gun-with-regulator-62381.html) that from what I saw was extremely well made and finished. I sprayed some Lowe's water-based semi-gloss enamel unthinned and it went on beautifully. The secret I found to spraying the water-based paints unthinned is to use a higher air pressure (45 PSI at the gun) to move the paint through the gun and properly atomize it. The spray was a very fine mist that gave a beautiful glossy finish.

Planeman


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

i would recommend the Earlex. I have their HV6900, which has been replaced with a newer version and I have been very happy with the results it produces. Earlex makes very good products at reasonable prices.


----------



## nogeel (Jun 22, 2015)

I went ahead and ordered the earlex 5500 from woodwerks (particularly since I have a small shop and I doupt my 3 Galon HF air compressor can run one of the cheaper gravity guns.) We'll see how it works. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## DonB (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a less costly Earlex and would vote for the brand name in a heartbeat. Use it all the time with great results. Cleaning anything is always a pain in the butt in my book. But its a necessary evil.


----------

